# Gaming Laptop-Buy



## Rutvij (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi digit,

1) What is your budget? 

             * INR----55000..not a single more rupee....

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?


             * Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

             * Any brand will work...as long as it is available in India...


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

             * Extreme Gaming

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

             * Around 1366 to 1600


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

            * A laptop that can play latest games ...if not at ultra settings but at high settings....


Plz help me with it....


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 19, 2012)

Rutvij said:


> Hi digit,
> 
> 1) What is your budget?
> 
> ...



Check Samsung NP550P5C S04IN or Asus K55VM. ASUS one is cheaper(53k) & without OS but has 8GB RAM n core i7. Samsung one has GT650M graphic unit, windows 8, jbl speakers with sub woofer n better resolution display but has core i5, 6GB RAM & is more costly (56k). 

Acc. to my opinion go for Samsung bcoz of better graphic card...


----------



## red dragon (Nov 19, 2012)

Build a desktop if you take your pc gaming seriously!


----------



## Jakes (Nov 19, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> Check Samsung NP550P5C S04IN or Asus K55VM. ASUS one is cheaper(53k) & without OS but has 8GB RAM n core i7. Samsung one has GT650M graphic unit, windows 8, jbl speakers with sub woofer n better resolution display but has core i5, 6GB RAM & is more costly (56k).
> 
> Acc. to my opinion go for Samsung bcoz of better graphic card...



Asus has NVIDIA 630M card
ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS K55VM
Dell inspiron 15r would be better it has got superior graphic card ati Radeon HD7730


----------



## navin143 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Digit,
          i am planning to buy a new laptop which has good display and sound so i can use it for gaming and watching HD movies.finally i thought i will go for samsung 5 series laptop-6gbram,1tb hdd,2gb graphics card..samsung NP550P5C-S01IN..but in flipkart and other sites its shown dicontinued permanently and in digit itself i found one thread relating to heating problem of that laptop.is it because of that problem they have stopped it??now THERE IS NEW VERSION SIMILAR TO IT SAMSUNG NP550P5C-S04IN but little expensive than previous one.has they solved the heating problem issue on this one???
PLEASE REVIEW  SAMSUNG NP550P5C-S04IN FOR ME...its cons and battery life...


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2012)

navin143 said:


> Hi Digit,
> i am planning to buy a new laptop which has good display and sound so i can use it for gaming and watching HD movies.finally i thought i will go for samsung 5 series laptop-6gbram,1tb hdd,2gb graphics card..samsung NP550P5C-S01IN..but in flipkart and other sites its shown dicontinued permanently and in digit itself i found one thread relating to heating problem of that laptop.is it because of that problem they have stopped it??now THERE IS NEW VERSION SIMILAR TO IT SAMSUNG NP550P5C-S04IN but little expensive than previous one.has they solved the heating problem issue on this one???
> PLEASE REVIEW  SAMSUNG NP550P5C-S04IN FOR ME...its cons and battery life...



goddammit start a new thread already. stop thread crapping




> 4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
> 
> * Extreme Gaming


extreme gaming in 50k? i LOL'd. *cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/9898412.jpg

so did my cat.*cdn.mdjunction.com/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/images/cat_laugh.gif

you want extreme gaming? build a desktop.


----------

